# Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake



## Jean (17. Juni 2009)

So,dann will ich mal wieder... Da die Lachse hier immer noch auf sich warten lassen und es auch sonst recht lau zugeht sind wir Schwiegervaterns Einladung gefolgt und haben 4 Tage in der einzigen Wueste Nordamerikas verbracht.Natuerlich durfte auch die ein oder andere Rute mit ins Gepaeck. Ziel war es einen Schwarzbarsch zu fangen der angeblich in diesem See vorkommen soll. Da Bilder mehr als tausend Worte sagen werde ich mir dieses Hilfsmittel zu nutze machen...|supergri

Am Morgen bevor es los ging erstmal vor dem Haus nen Hallo wach Kaffee geschluerft als auf einmal von ueberall Sirenen zu hoeren waren, auch hoerte es sich an als ob irgendwo ganz in der Naehe jemand ein Feuerwerk veranstalten wuerde. Ich ging vors Haus, konnte aber nichts sehen. Als ich mich umdrehte und zuruecklief traf mich fast der Schlag...







Hinter meinem Haus brannte ein kompletter Townhouse komplex nieder, etliche Feuerwehrleute waren im Einsatz. Das faengt ja gut an.






Als wir dann endlich das Auto beladen hatten und losfuhren gleich das naechste Ding an der Kreuzung um die Ecke.











Ich wollte eigentlich in den Urlaub fahren und nicht ne Grundausbildung als Katastrophen Jurnalist absolvieren. Irgendwann ging es dann weiter und nach nem kurzen Stop beim Liquor Store um die Biervorraete aufzufuellen ab auf den Highway 1 Richtung Osten. Nach einer Stunde Fahrt hatten wir Hope erreicht. Hier wurde auch der erste Teil der Rambo Filme gedreht.











Nun abfahren auf den Highway 3 Richtung Princeton. Durch ein herrliches Bergpanorama machten wir Strecke. Irgendwie gefielen mir die dunklen Wolken nicht so ganz die ueber den Berggipfeln vor uns waren. Ich ahnte nichts gutes...











Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde Fahrt wurde es dunkel, wohlgemerkt Mittags um 2,es begann zu nieseln. Auf dem hoechsten Punkt angekommen brach ein gigantischer Hagelsturm auf uns ein der eine Weiterfahrt unmoeglich machte. Es stuermte, Blitze zuckten,die Kinder schrien und man konnte im Auto sein eigenes Wort nicht verstehen. Das ganze zog sich ueber eine halbe Stunde hin dann tat sich der Himmel auf und die Sonne schien als sei nie etwas gewesen.


----------



## Jean (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Also aus dem Auto raus und im Knoecheltiefen Hagel das Auto freimachen. Wieder rein und die Scheibenwischer anmachen um den Rest zu beseitigen...geht nicht,kaputt! Ich dachte erst der Motor sei durch aber nach einem kurzen Blick in den Sicherungskasten die Erleichterung - nur die Sicherung war durch. Kurz gewechselt und weiter geht's.











Diese Landschaft ist schon toll anzuschauen, da macht selbst eine 5 Stuendige Autofahrt Spass. Nach 3 1/2 Stunden erreichten wir endlich Princeton, watt'n Kaff|supergri Kurz getankt und einen Kaffee geholt und schon sind wir wieder auf der Strasse.






Langsam kommen wir der Wueste naeher, die Temperatur ist mittlerweile auf 28 Grad gestiegen, im Gegensatz zu den 5 Grad im Hagel doch recht heiss. Auch die Berge sind jetzt nicht mehr so gruen und bewachsen.





















Nach einer weiteren Stunde sind wir kurz vorm Ziel. Es sind mittlerweile 34 Grad draussen und wir sind froh das das Auto eine Klimaanlage besitzt. Die Gegend um Osoyoos ist bekannt als Fruechtelieferant aller Art. Auch die besten Weine kommen von hier.
















Endlich geschafft! Wir sehen den See vor uns. Jetzt sind es nur noch ein paar Kilometer bis zur Lodge.


----------



## Jean (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

An der Lodge angekommen erstmal das Auto ausladen, Alle begruesst und unsere Cabin bezogen. Zeit fuer etwas small talk und ein kaltes Bier.Da uns ein kleines Ruderboot zur Verfuegung stand hatte ich meinem Junior fuer den Abend noch einen kurzen Ausflug mit der Rute versprochen. Der bestand natuerlich darauf und fing schon an zu nerven. Also Angeln ins Boot, Kind rein und zum Schilffguertel rudern. 






Mein Sohnemann fischte einen 2er Mepps und ich versuchte es mit einem kleinen Federjig. Schon nach dem zweiten Wurf hatte er was. Nach kurzem "Drill" kam ein Yellow Perch zum Vorschein. Sieht aus wie unser Flussbarsch nur die Flossen sind nicht rot und der Fisch ist etwas langgestreckter und schimmert gelblich. Da er tief geschluckt hatte behielten wir ihn zur Freude meines Sohnes. Na ja, bei der Groesse brauchen wir mindestens 10 um ein Essen zusammen zu bekommen. 3 Wuerfe spaeter hatte er den naechsten und dann noch einen...nur bei mir tat sich nichts. Ich wollte gerade meinen Jig einholen um diesen ebenfalls gegen einen Spinner auszutauschen als ploetzlich wie aus dem nichts ein schwarzer Schatten unter dem Boot hochschnellte und sich diesen einverleibte um dann damit davonzustuermen. Reflexartig aber doch etwas perplex setzte ich den Anhieb und fish on! Nach zwei Fluchten am leichten Geraet konnte ich den Fisch aber relativ schnell zum Boot bugsieren und siehe da - ein Schwarzbarsch! Zwar nicht der groesste mit seinen 25cm aber mein Zielfisch.






Wir machten noch ein paar Wuerfe aber es kam nichts mehr. Es war eh Essenszeit und wir ruderten zurueck. Schwiegervater hatte sein schweizer Fondue gemacht und alle liessen es sich schmecken. Der Abend klang an einem schoenen Feuer in gesellschaftlicher Runde mit ein paar Bieren aus.






Am naechsten Tag stand erstmal Baden und relaxen auf dem Programm. Trotzdem konnte ich mir ein paar Wuerfe vom Steg nicht verkneifen. 






Da die Kinder auf dem Steg spielten und auch im Wasser badeten rechnete ich nicht mit einem Fisch. Ich warf aus und jigte meinen Jig mehr oder weniger konzentriert zurueck und liess die Blicke im glasklaren Wasser schweifen. Ich blickte direkt vor den Steg als auf einmal ein guter Fisch unter diesem hervorkam und sofort wieder darunter verschwand. Das gibts doch nicht! War das etwa... Ich legte die Angel beiseite um unter den Steg zu schauen und tatsaechlich, da war er noch. Ein grosser Schwarzbarsch schwamm gemuetlich unter dem Steg seine Runden und war mal gar nicht beindruckt von dem Treiben ueber und um ihn herum. Der musste an die Angel! Ich liess also meinen Jig vor dem Steg tanzen und da kam er auch schon angeschwommen. Mein Herz schlug schneller... Er beaeugte kurz was das wohl ist und verschwand sofort wieder unter dem Steg. Nach weiteren Versuchen wechselte ich auf einen kleinen Gufi, checkte aber vorher ob der Fisch noch da war. War er! Aber mein Gufi schien ihm wohl gar nicht zu gefallen. Er liess ihn links liegen. Ich kramte in meiner Koederbox auf der Suche nach etwas brauchbarem...da sah ich meine Pinkworms zum Steelheadfischen. Einer war sogar noch mit einem Haken bestueckt. Das muss jetzt klappen. Also montiert, geschaut,ist noch da, und vorm Steg abgelassen. Ich hatte den Buegel noch nicht mal zu da war mein Koeder schon im Barschmaul verschwunden! Kurbeln,Anhieb...schxxsse! Daneben! Also nochmal ablassen und bitte konzentrieren. Ich bekam gar nichts mehr um mich herum mit und mittlerweile machten sich wahrscheinlich sogar schon die Kinder ueber mich lustig#c Ich liess den Wurm also spielen aber nichts passierte. Ich wechselte zur anderen Seite und liess erneut ab. Kurz angehoben und mein Freund kam angeschossen und schnappte zu...Anhieb! Diesmal sitzt der Haken und der Tanz geht los. Der Fisch stuermt davon und ich bekomme gerad noch die Bremse auf. Nice!!! Der kaempft wie ein Berserker, am leichten Geraet ein Riesenspass. Mittlerweile hatt sich der halbe Strand um mich versammelt und alle engen mich ein, biss endlich einer sagt man solle mir doch etwas Platz lassen zum drillen. Thanks Buddy! Der Barsch wird jetzt langsam muede und ich kann ihn zum Steg bugsieren, habe aber natuerlich keinen Kescher. Mein Sohn steht direkt neben mir mit seinem kleinen Fischnetz in der Hand - perfekt! Gib das mal dem Papa! Nein, ich will...her damit!#d Ich ziehe den Fisch ueber das viel zu kleine Netz aber irgendwie hat er dann doch reingepasst. Hochziehen und geschafft:m Was fuer ein Barsch! Ich bekomme einen kleinen Applaus und der Lodgebesitzer klopft mir auf die Schulter und sagt das das einer der groessten Barsche ist die er hier gesehen hat. Ich bin happy! Schnell ein paar Photos machen und dann den Fisch vermessen und gewogen. 45cm und genau 3 Pfund. Ich hab mein gestecktes Ziel erreicht!


----------



## Jean (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Natuerlich war mein Sohn jetzt auch angestachelt und wollte angeln. Also sind wir spaet nachmittags nochmal mit dem Ruderboot raus. Schoen vor das Schilf platzieren und das Boot davor entlangtreiben lassen. Hatte jetzt beide Ruten mit Pinkworms ausgestattet. Wir triffteten da so entlang und warfen in das Schilf das nur vereinzelt aus dem Wasser ragte.
















Aber selbst nach einer Stunde hatten wir noch keinen Biss bekommen. Ich liess die Blicke ins Wasser gleiten und auf einmal stockte mir der Atem. Direkt vor uns am Schilfrand gruendelte ein riesen Karpfen. Das kleine Wasserschwein hatte bestimmt um die 30 Pfund und war ca 1m gross. Leider hatte ich nichts dabei was ihn haette interessieren koennen und er verzog sich dann auch langsam als das Boot fast ueber ihm war. Ich sah kurz darauf noch zwei kleinere. Der Plan stand somit. Karpfenangeln! Habe schon seit ueber einem Jahr keinen mehr gefangen da diese hier in Kanada nicht unbedingt eine grosse Fangemeinde haben. Also Abends die Rute fertig gemacht. Knicklichtpose,Blei,Wirbel,30er Vorfach,4er Haken. Als Koeder musste eine Dose Mais herhalten die ich aus der Vorratskammer stiebitzte. Als es dunkel wurde und selbst die letzten Badegaeste aus dem Wasser verschwanden plazierte ich die Montage direkt vorm Steg und fuetterte noch zwei Haende voll Mais an. Dann gesellte ich mich zu den anderen ans Feuer. Man diskutierte ueber dies und das, das Feuer prasselte und es war angenehm warm. Ein wunderschoener Sternenhimmel spiegelte sich im See. Ich warf hin und wieder einen Blick auf meine Pose aber nichts passierte so das ich nicht mehr sonderlich aufmerksam war. Waerend ich mich da so unterhielt blickte ich durch Zufall 10m links vom Steg. Schoen diese Sterne...und da schwimmt ja auch ein Knicklicht auf dem Wasser, sieht fast aus wie meins...|kopfkrat Und es machte Klick, ich sah zum Steg aber da war nichts mehr und schon hoerte ich meine Rute ueber den Steg schlittern. Nun im Sauseschritt zum Steg und gerade noch rechtzeitig die Rute gegriffen und ab ging die Post. Ich uebergab sofort an meinen Kleinen der den Fisch fachmaennisch ausdrillte. Ich konnte ihn dann mit der Hand landen, ein schoener Schuppenkarpfen mit ca 40cm. Sehr schlank, fast wie ein Wildkarpfen. Photo gemacht und released. 






Jetzt noch den Junior ins Bett bringen und dann kanns weitergehn. Ich wills mal kurz machen. Ich fing fast im Minutentakt. Alles Durchschnittskarpfen um 40cm und ausnahmslos Schuppis. Am naechsten Tag bliess der Wind so heftig das wir das angeln sein liessen. Stattdessen besuchten wir ein paar Wineries die es hier zu Hauff gibt und probierten uns durch die guten Troepfchen. 2,3 Flaschen durften dann auch mit nach Hause kommen.

Blick von einer Winery aus











Aus anglerischer Sicht wars das dann auch schon da am naechsten Tag die Rueckreise anstand. Wir gingen nochmal schwimmen und packten unsere Sachen. Noch ein letzter Blick von der Pier aus dann gings ab nach Hause.






Hier einfach noch ein paar Bilder von der Rueckfahrt. Uns lief noch ein massiver Bulle vors Auto und kurz vor Hope fiel unserem Vorfahrer das Kanu vom Dach, prallte an der Leitplanke ab und schlitterte genau vor unser Auto das wir gerade noch so zum stehen brachten.Puuhh,Glueck gehabt!














































Kann nur jedem empfehlen der mal in der Gegend seinen Urlaub verbringt fuer ein oder 2 Tage hier vorbeizuschauen. Die Lodge ist sehr schlicht aber mit allem was man so braucht. Dafuer stimmt dann aber der Preis. Einfach ein schoenes Fleckchen Erde. Hiermit beende ich diesen Bericht, ich hoffe bei dem ein oder anderen fuer etwas Kurzweil gesorgt zu haben.

Gruesse aus CA
Nico


----------



## bacalo (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Wow,
großes Kino.

Dein Bericht machte wirklich Spaß.

Danke für diesen Bildband und deine Ausdauer:vik: wurde mit einem schönen Fisch belohnt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dart (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Hi Nico
Klasse Bericht und schicke Bilder....dickes Petrie zu dem schönen Barsch#6
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Ja,
Superbericht. Die Strecke bis Hope bin ich auch schon mehrfach gefahren. Schöne Ecke.


----------



## Jean (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Danke fuer die Blumen:m Der Barsch war uebrigens sehr lecker, haben ihn Abends zusammen gegessen und jeder war begeistert. Die Gegend um Hope ist wirklich ne schoene Ecke die ich demnaechst hoffentlich wieder mehrfach zu Gesicht bekommen werde. Das Wasser ist zwar noch ziemlich hoch aber die ersten Springs wurden schon gefangen, werd demnaechst dann auchmal nen Versuch starten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Absolut geiler Bericht, tolle Fotos! 
Wenn ich nicht son Schiss vorm Fliegen hätte, würd ich Dich da ja mal besuchen - so brauchste nun also aber keine Angst haben....


----------



## myers (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Mehr davon bitte ...


----------



## ThomasL (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

super Bericht und tolle Fotos#6


----------



## Magnumwerfer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wuestentrip-Kanada/BC-Osoyoos Lake*

Toller Bericht, gute Fotos,

macht Lust auf mehr. #6



Vielen Dank und viele Grüße nach Coquitlam


----------

